# Eyelet ZigZag Garter Stitch Knit Scarf in Mohair (reversible)



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Happy Halloween everyone!

I had 100grams of Colinette Hand Dyed Mohair sitting around for quite a while and decided I'd make a simple scarf, so I did a reversible garter zigzig and thought I'd post the 2-row pattern for it here:

100grams (193 yards/175 meters) Colinette Hand Dyed Mohair (78% mohair, 13% wool, 95 nylon)
Weight: Aran
Color: Tapis (discontinued but seems to be available in Ravelry stashes and on eBay) 
6mm (US size 10)

CO 33 stitches 
Row 1: (K4, YO, K1, YO, K4, SK2P) twice; K4, YO, K1, YO, K4 (35 stitches on needle)
Row 2: K2togTBL, K31, K2tog (33 stitches on needle)

Repeat Rows 1 and 2 until youve nearly run out of yarn.
BO loosely

Tapis is a color range from pale color to deep burgundy. The size is around 7-1/2x60 inches (19x153 cm). I'm sure you could add several more inches with blocking.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

ooooooooooooo :thumbup:


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing and posting your pretty scarf


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Looks very nice and thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## lovescats (Feb 25, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful yarn and pattern


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Very nice .
Can you repost @ how to Patterns Tutorials
Thank you


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

Pretty color


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

on row 2 you have k2togTBL-what is TBL


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

brims said:


> on row 2 you have k2togTBL-what is TBL


TBL means through the back loop, so when you knit these 2 stitches together, instead of going in from the front side to knit 2 together, you go in from the back of the needle (through the back loop of both at the same time) and then knit.

Make sense?


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

So pretty! This pattern is a keeper! Thanks much.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for your pattern.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Love your pattern and have bookmarked it for later. Your scarf is lovely though a bit dark for my tastes.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Beautiful scarf- I bookmarked the pattern to try later- thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Marvelouz (Oct 21, 2013)

Your scarf is beautiful! Thanks for sharing the pattern -- it is just what I needed for some yarn that I have. I think I'll try it right now!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Lovely scarf.....thanks for sharing the pattern


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

thank you for sharing your pattern. Very pretty.


----------



## Marvelouz (Oct 21, 2013)

My mind has gone blank -- what does SK2P mean?


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Marvelouz said:


> My mind has gone blank -- what does SK2P mean?


Sorry about that - I should have included this.

SK2P: Slip 1 stitch onto the right needle, knit the next 2 stitches together, and then pass the slipped stitch over (2 stitch decrease)

See reply above for TBL if this is unclear.


----------



## Marvelouz (Oct 21, 2013)

mikebkk said:


> Sorry about that - I should have included this.
> 
> SK2P: Slip 1 stitch onto the right needle, knit the next 2 stitches together, and then pass the slipped stitch over (2 stitch decrease)
> 
> See reply above for TBL if this is unclear.


Thanks! That makes more sense than what I was trying to do.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sander (Mar 18, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your pattern very nice.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Now this really is a good ' stash ' pattern. I have a few balls of yarn waiting for the right pattern to come along . 

Thanks so much for sharing your pattern .


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

That is a very lovely scarf, and the color is beautiful too. I will certainly be making some scarves using this pattern. Thank you so much!


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful and reversible!!! Thanks for sharing; I love your designs!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks! Love it!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice. My daughter-in-law would love that. I might make one for her Christmas present.


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the pattern for your beautiful scarf. Love it and the color.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Lovely scarf. Thanks for sharing the pattern. My son bought some alpaca yarn for me to knit for him and this might be just the thing.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice pattern and the colour is very rich...


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

lovely pattern, many thanks for sharing


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thank you so much!


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

Thank you very much. I have some Amazing yarn that will be perfect.


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

Lovely scarf. Thank you for posting your pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I too thank you for the pattern!


----------



## diane43 (Oct 21, 2014)

DHobbit said:


> ooooooooooooo :thumbup:


Thanks for the pattern it's so pretty. I like easy 2 row patterns


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Very pretty. Thank you for sharing. This is definitely one I will make. :thumbup:


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

This is beautiful. What would be the multiple number if you wanted it 
little wider, perhaps as a cowl?


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

It is beautiful and I want to make one! What is SK2P please?


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

Try Slip, Kit 2 together, Pass over.


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

My pleasure. Isn't it lovely! I might try it, too.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing such a pretty and easy pattern! I will definitely be knitting this one!


----------



## braegirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Very pretty, but what's SK2P?


----------



## braegirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Very pretty, but what's SK2P?


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

braegirl said:


> Very pretty, but what's SK2P?


See above.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mikebkk said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!
> 
> I had 100grams of Colinette Hand Dyed Mohair sitting around for quite a while and decided I'd make a simple scarf, so I did a reversible garter zigzig and thought I'd post the 2-row pattern for it here:
> 
> ...


Mohair is one of my favorite favorites and doesn't sit around my house for long. Thank you for a new and different pattern.


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

slip 1, knit 2 together, pass slipped stitch over.


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

could you please write what is in between brackets SK2p? or th e other one Thanks i would like to keep this pattern for use later. Yasmina b


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Michael, I love your designs. Now I just need to decide which to do first! Thank you for this scarf pattern. It's simple yet elegant.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you mikebkk......I'll make my scarf out of white mohair acrylic (a yard sale find but rather nice and will be nice for a friend allergic to mohair...)
julie


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Enjoy wearing this lovely scarf. Than kyou for sharing the pattern too.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

I love it, too. Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

ics said:


> This is beautiful. What would be the multiple number if you wanted it
> little wider, perhaps as a cowl?


(K4, YO, K1, YO, K4, SK2P) is the basic pattern and that's 12 stitches, so just add 12 or 24, etc. to the basic 33 cast on to increase the size.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

YasminaB said:


> could you please write what is in between brackets SK2p? or th e other one Thanks i would like to keep this pattern for use later. Yasmina b


Sorry Yasmina, I don't understand what it is you'd like me to do.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

tvarnas said:


> Michael, I love your designs. Now I just need to decide which to do first! Thank you for this scarf pattern. It's simple yet elegant.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wonderful scarf, thank you for the pattern!


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

thank you i downloaded it from ravelry. YasminaB


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

mikebkk said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!
> 
> I had 100grams of Colinette Hand Dyed Mohair sitting around for quite a while and decided I'd make a simple scarf, so I did a reversible garter zigzig and thought I'd post the 2-row pattern for it here:
> 
> ...


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

elly69 said:


> mikebkk said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Halloween everyone!
> ...


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Michael Harrington- Your scarf is beautiful! I love the colors, the pattern, and your great knitting! Thanks for sharing! : )


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Farmwoman said:


> Michael Harrington- Your scarf is beautiful! I love the colors, the pattern, and your great knitting! Thanks for sharing! : )


Thanks


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks. I thought that was it, but wanted to be sure,


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so very much! I enjoy your patterns so much. Revan


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Revan said:


> Thank you so very much! I enjoy your patterns so much. Revan


  Thank you.


----------



## clearwater (Oct 11, 2013)

Greetings All!
Mikebkk, gorgeous pattern. I purchased a Malabrigo yarn and was wondering what pattern to knit for a scarf and saw your post and thought it perfect. I do have a couple of questions, --- What does SK2P mean? ----I think I know, but I'd just want to verify. Also, I'm going to knit with 2 sport yarns and was just wondering what the pattern repeat is, stitch-wise, if I want to make it a bit smaller? Thanks so much, love the scarf!! Sherri


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

clearwater said:


> Greetings All!
> Mikebkk, gorgeous pattern. I purchased a Malabrigo yarn and was wondering what pattern to knit for a scarf and saw your post and thought it perfect. I do have a couple of questions, --- What does SK2P mean? ----I think I know, but I'd just want to verify. Also, I'm going to knit with 2 sport yarns and was just wondering what the pattern repeat is, stitch-wise, if I want to make it a bit smaller? Thanks so much, love the scarf!! Sherri


Thanks Sherri -

SK2P: Slip 1 stitch onto the right needle, knit the next 2 stitches together, and then pass the slipped stitch over (2 stitch decrease)

Making it smaller: (K4, YO, K1, YO, K4, SK2P) is the first part of row 1 and is 12 stitches. You could knit this once instead of twice and then finish the row. This reduces the width by 12 stitches. It would be a good idea to knit a swatch in the Malabrigo yarn you plan on using to be sure you're happy with the width. / Michael


----------



## clearwater (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks so much for the quick reply, will do a swatch as suggested, simply gorgeous, and just what I was looking for, yay!! Sherri


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mikebkk said:


> Sorry Yasmina, I don't understand what it is you'd like me to do.


I think she wants an explanation of SK2P? I'm not certain.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> I think she wants an explanation of SK2P? I'm not certain.


She's already replied, thanks.


----------



## clearwater (Oct 11, 2013)

Michael, what size needle did you use? Thanks again, Sherri


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

clearwater said:


> Michael, what size needle did you use? Thanks again, Sherri


6mm (US size 10) - for an Aran weight yarn


----------



## clearwater (Oct 11, 2013)

mikebkk said:


> 6mm (US size 10) - for an Aran weight yarn


Great, that's what I'm using. I've knitting the pattern as designed!---Thanks again! Sherri


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your lovely scarf and pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mikebkk said:


> She's already replied, thanks.


I just browsed your other designs; they are lovely and this is the time of year I knit the most. I prefer patterns that are "different" from what is generally available, and I really like your work. Thailand must be an amazing place to live and gain inspiration.

EDIT: I just purchased the Thai Elephants and Beads Silk Blend Knitted Cowl. Gorgeous!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> I just browsed your other designs; they are lovely and this is the time of year I knit the most. I prefer patterns that are "different" from what is generally available, and I really like your work. Thailand must be an amazing place to live and gain inspiration.
> 
> EDIT: I just purchased the Thai Elephants and Beads Silk Blend Knitted Cowl. Gorgeous!


I agree with you about Michael's designs and that's one of the patterns I was looking at!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> I just browsed your other designs; they are lovely and this is the time of year I knit the most. I prefer patterns that are "different" from what is generally available, and I really like your work. Thailand must be an amazing place to live and gain inspiration.
> 
> EDIT: I just purchased the Thai Elephants and Beads Silk Blend Knitted Cowl. Gorgeous!


Thank you so much, and Thailand is a wonderful place to live. There's design inspiration everywhere!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

tvarnas said:


> I agree with you about Michael's designs and that's one of the patterns I was looking at!


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you - lovely colour and imaginative use of a small amount of yarn  .


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you. Was looking for something like this


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

brims said:


> on row 2 you have k2togTBL-what is TBL


 and plse what is sk2p? thx for SHARING YOU GUYS ARE SO KIND!!!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

mikebkk said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!
> 
> I had 100grams of Colinette Hand Dyed Mohair sitting around for quite a while and decided I'd make a simple scarf, so I did a reversible garter zigzig and thought I'd post the 2-row pattern for it here:
> 
> ...


THX FOR SHARING A YOU ARE SOO kIND ! how do i make this 1/2 as much wider? like even twice as wide? im a new knitter, thx in advance and what is sk2p


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

barbbfly said:


> THX FOR SHARING A YOU ARE SOO kIND ! how do i make this 1/2 as much wider? like even twice as wide? im a new knitter, thx in advance and what is sk2p


TBL means through the back loop, so when you knit these 2 stitches together, instead of going in from the front side to knit 2 together, you go in from the back of the needle (through the back loop of both at the same time) and then knit.

SK2P: Slip 1 stitch onto the right needle, knit the next 2 stitches together, and then pass the slipped stitch over (2 stitch decrease)

(K4, YO, K1, YO, K4, SK2P) is the basic pattern and that's 12 stitches, so just add 12 or 24, etc. to the basic 33 cast on to increase the size.

Try this site for knitting abbreviation explanations and some videos on how-to: http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/knitting-glossary


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

thx mikebkk-you are so kind!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

thx mikebkk bear with me -so i would c/o 45 st. then row 1 in () 3 x's? then in row 2 i would knit 43 st? yikes i am soo bad with math , heh. i live where its awful cold so i want to wrap a nice wide scarf -this is going to be fun -


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

barbbfly said:


> thx mikebkk bear with me -so i would c/o 45 st. then row 1 in () 3 x's? then in row 2 i would knit 43 st? yikes i am soo bad with math , heh. i live where its awful cold so i want to wrap a nice wide scarf -this is going to be fun -


CO 45 stitches
Row 1: (K4, YO, K1, YO, K4, SK2P) 3 times; K4, YO, K1, YO, K4 (47 stitches on needle)
Row 2: K2togTBL, K43, K2tog (45 stitches on needle)

Repeat these 2 rows until the scarf is the desired length.

Hope it keeps you warm!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

aaaaa i see - wow you are a real blessing -my faith in good humanity just went up a huge lot , heh. thx soo excited -i tried a wavy feather and fan scarf and i didn't do a good job -this looks easy -- thanku thank u


----------



## clearwater (Oct 11, 2013)

Michael, Thanks so much for posting your beautiful pattern! I was searching for a parting gift to knit for our church's women's ministry leader who coordinates a Worship In Pink,--Breast Cancer Awareness Event. --well, as I mentioned in an earlier post I saw your pattern and thought it perfect. ---I shortened the scarf a bit and added buttons. --I'm a new knitter so I was challenged with staying focused, I had a few mis-knits but the knitters at the LYS got me back on track. ---Thought I'd post a picture, thanks a again! Sherri

Eyelet Zigzag Garter Stitch "Neckwarmer/Cowl"


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

clearwater said:


> Michael, Thanks so much for posting your beautiful pattern! I was searching for a parting gift to knit for our church's women's ministry leader who coordinates a Worship In Pink,--Breast Cancer Awareness Event. --well, as I mentioned in an earlier post I saw your pattern and thought it perfect. ---I shortened the scarf a bit and added buttons. --I'm a new knitter so I was challenged with staying focused, I had a few mis-knits but the knitters at the LYS got me back on track. ---Thought I'd post a picture, thanks a again! Sherri
> 
> Eyelet Zigzag Garter Stitch "Neckwarmer/Cowl"


Very creative and beautifully done!


----------



## clearwater (Oct 11, 2013)

mikebkk said:


> Very creative and beautifully done!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Lovely scarf ... thank you for sharing the pattern
Have a great day!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very pretty. Thank you.


----------



## Peterab (Oct 26, 2014)

Love the pattern, and would like to do it for one of my daughters for Christmas! I've been away from knitting for several years and just bought two huge hanks that would work really well. I know I'm showing my lack of current knowledge but what please is SK2P ? Not sure the numbers worked out with my first attempt at translation. Love your colors.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Peterab said:


> Love the pattern, and would like to do it for one of my daughters for Christmas! I've been away from knitting for several years and just bought two huge hanks that would work really well. I know I'm showing my lack of current knowledge but what please is SK2P ? Not sure the numbers worked out with my first attempt at translation. Love your colors.


I just noticed this now - sorry for replying sooner! SK2P means to slip 1 stitch knitwise from the left needle to the right, then knit the next 2 stitches on your left needle together. Slip the stitch on your right needle over this stitch resulting from knitting the 2 stitches together.


----------

